# Rec Tec RT-340 or RT-590?



## Lightngsvt (Sep 25, 2019)

I currently have a Weber Genesis, Large BGE and a Smokin-It electric smoker.  I've found the SI is not all I'd hoped it would be for me, even though it's a nice, well made unit.  I've decided pellet is the way to go and Rec Tec is the brand.  Im having a tough time deciding between the Stampede and the Trailblazer?

If I'm honest with myself the RT-340 is probably good enough for my needs.  I will mainly be cooking for 2-4 people, very occasionally more like 6-8.  I like to smoke ribs, pork butt, brisket and chicken, but would like to branch out to other foods, desserts, cheeses, etc.  I know the Stampede would not limit what I'd want to cook, even on larger cooks, not sure about the Trailblazer?

What about performance?  Do they both have the same build quality, smoke output, temp control (smoker and electronics), etc?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 25, 2019)

My vote is for the RT590 Stampede.

It's big enough without being too big and small enough without being too small.

We love ours and have recently added the competition cart and front shelf to it.


----------



## Lightngsvt (Sep 25, 2019)

Do you feel it would be overkill if you were only doing 1 or 2 racks of ribs, 2- steaks or an average-sized butt?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 25, 2019)

Lightngsvt said:


> Do you feel it would be overkill if you were only doing 1 or 2 racks of ribs, 2- steaks or an average-sized butt?



Nope.

You're describing pretty much how I use mine.  Usually one or two racks of ribs at a time.  Typically dinner for two.  Or a snack for one.

The advantage over the Trailblazer is that I can  sometimes get most, or sometimes even all of the entire meal on the Stampede if I need to.

































I also have the extra racks for the Stampede if I need them.  They are shown flat in a few  of the pics.







OK that last one was part of dinner for 3.

But the point is, each of the pics you see above, with exception of that last one, I'm cooking for 2.   I have room to work.  I can get in and get out.



> I will mainly be cooking for 2-4 people, very occasionally more like 6-8..



Again, taking into account how you are planning on using it, cooking for as few as 2-4 and as  many as 6-8 people,  my recommendation would be the Stampede.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 26, 2019)

Do You have any issues keeping tube burning in the 590 for extra smoke  ? Certain placement or just about anywhere ?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 26, 2019)

No. But then I light it with a blow torch and let it burn for several minutes before placing it into the smoker.

At least 2 inches of pellets have been burned down before I put it into the smoker.

I’ll put it anywhere as long as smoldering pellets will not be close to the temp sensor.


----------



## Lightngsvt (Sep 26, 2019)

Why are you using the tube with the Stampede, does it not produce enough smoke?  I used the "S" shaped tray with my electric smoker, but would have thought the Rec Tec would produce enough smoke on their own for a flavorful smoke?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 26, 2019)

Lightngsvt said:


> Why are you using the tube with the Stampede, does it not produce enough smoke?  I used the "S" shaped tray with my electric smoker, but would have thought the Rec Tec would produce enough smoke on their own for a flavorful smoke?



It does.

However sometimes I'm in the mood for more smoke than what the pellet grill gives on it's own, and  sometimes not.  I look at smoke like I look at any other seasoning.

Sometimes I'm in the mood for charcoal and wood smoke profiles, sometimes not.

The reason why you see the smoke tube is the same reason why you see below my current various cookers and smokers.  I use different fuels, and in different ways, ie sometimes a smoke tube full of premium A-MAZE-N pellets, other times just pellets from the hopper, other times no smoke tube at all, sometimes Kingsford Briquettes, sometimes Royal Oak lump, sometimes wood chunks, or logs in varying amounts, when I use the other cookers













in efforts  to obtain different smoke profiles and strengths according to my cravings for that particular cook.

Thus sometimes my pellet grill will get supplemental smoke, and sometimes not, depending upon what I have a taste for at that time.







Did you notice in the pics that you don't see the smoke tube in each instance?

The following cook was done with two smoke tubes.  Why?  Because I wanted to see what the taste results would be.


----------



## Lightngsvt (Sep 27, 2019)

Excellent reply and nice set of hardware you've got there!  I have a BGE, Weber propane and soon the rec tec.  Do you find yourself using one of the units alot more than the others?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 27, 2019)

Nice assortment of grills there slowmotionque!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks, both of you for the comps on the grills. 

Yes. The Stampede, because of it’s convenience, is the work horse.


----------



## Lightngsvt (Sep 29, 2019)

Based more than partially on your information SlowmotionQue I placed my order for a Stampede last night!  I also ordered 80lbs of pellets, the vent covers and grille cover too.  Ill save the searing plates, small shelf, etc so the wife can get them for my birthday in a few months.  Now just have to wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 29, 2019)

Lightngsvt said:


> Based more than partially on your information SlowmotionQue I placed my order for a Stampede last night!  I also ordered 80lbs of pellets, the vent covers and grille cover too.  Ill save the searing plates, small shelf, etc so the wife can get them for my birthday in a few months.  Now just have to wait for it to arrive!



Let me know what you think after a few cooks please!

Like you I have a Weber Genesis and really want a Rec Tec....

John


----------



## Lightngsvt (Sep 29, 2019)

Most certainly will do.  I plan to make a little YouTube video showing the unboxing, assembly and results of the first few cooks.  Sounds like a fun project to go along with a new toy.  Any more reason to smoke even more meats!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats Lightning SVT.


----------

